# Speed Hiking



## highpeaksdrifter (Aug 19, 2007)

I see the first annual speed hiking competition was held at Sugarbush on Aug. 11th. Anyone here enter?

What do you think of this new twist on hiking? Is it a legit endeavor with it’s own rewards or an unfortunate off shoot of our no time to “stop and smell the roses” culture?


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 19, 2007)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I see the first annual speed hiking competition was held at Sugarbush on Aug. 11th. Anyone here enter?
> 
> What do you think of this new twist on hiking? Is it a legit endeavor with it’s own rewards or an unfortunate off shoot of our no time to “stop and smell the roses” culture?



Isn't that called trail running? :lol:


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 19, 2007)

Guess the same question could be asked of running versus walking. I don't need to go slow or stop frequently to enjoy the beauty around me and I often have profound moments of contentedness hiking non-stop through an open glade in the forest. Some people hike slower than me and some hiker faster. And a few hike much faster. I think that is cool.


----------



## threecy (Aug 19, 2007)

I guess it's one of those things like world's tallest midget (world's fastest hiker vs. trail runner).


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 21, 2007)

That's why we hike our own hike, our pace, our places.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Aug 23, 2007)

It's like anything, to each his own...


----------



## Bergamo (Aug 29, 2007)

Living in a fast paced world, I don't see why anyone wants to set records blowing through the outdoors. Then again, everyone is different.


----------



## LongStep (Aug 30, 2007)

i can understand a fast pace for people with time restrictions but when it comes to my adventures i never put a time limit on one. Thats just me though


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 30, 2007)

For some people .5mph is boring... for others 1mph is boring... others 2mph... others 3mph... others 4mph... and so on.

Has nothing to do with putting time limits or rushing through terrain - it's just people doing what they enjoy doing. 
To me it would be more of a challenge to hike at a 1mph pace and stopping every hour for a 30 minute break than it would be to try to hike at a 3mph pace with 5 minute breaks every hour.


----------



## LongStep (Aug 30, 2007)

cbcbd said:


> For some people .5mph is boring... for others 1mph is boring... others 2mph... others 3mph... others 4mph... and so on.
> 
> Has nothing to do with putting time limits or rushing through terrain - it's just people doing what they enjoy doing.
> To me it would be more of a challenge to hike at a 1mph pace and stopping every hour for a 30 minute break than it would be to try to hike at a 3mph pace with 5 minute breaks every hour.





Yea I get what you’re saying but for me it’s not about being bored in the woods. I head to the woods for a break from the every day working world, to appreciate nature and to explore in the peace and quiet. Like you said though different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Hiking New England (Sep 24, 2007)

Mike P. said:


> That's why we hike our own hike, our pace, our places.



I agree.

I tend to hike quickly. Some people are faster and some fall behind. I'm tall and I just find it more comfortable to move along at a good pace.


----------

